# Sound treatment question



## Scott Cairns (Sep 11, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what kind of sound treatment is on the walls of Bill Browns studio? Its on the roof above the monitoring pos and behind the speakers.

http://www.billbrownmusic.com/photos/Studio_booth800-03-2005.JPG (http://www.billbrownmusic.com/photos/St ... 3-2005.JPG)
http://www.billbrownmusic.com/photos/Studio8-05-800Img_0149.jpg (http://www.billbrownmusic.com/photos/St ... g_0149.jpg)
http://www.billbrownmusic.com/photos/Studio8-05-800Img_0146.jpg (http://www.billbrownmusic.com/photos/St ... g_0146.jpg)
http://www.billbrownmusic.com/photos/BB_Studio_1-Mar2005-800.JPG (http://www.billbrownmusic.com/photos/BB ... 05-800.JPG)


Thanks.


----------



## Tod (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi Scott,

Can't realy tell what it is but it looks rather thin. The most important factor in chooseing something like this is the Frequency Absorption Coefficients. 

There appears to be a Bass Trap in the left corner and a built in boothe on the right wall that is splayed.

There's a good discussion going on right now over at NS about this.

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37982 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=37982)

Tod


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Sep 11, 2005)

Damn....looks like...........Cork panels

Just my eyes seeing that maybe....


He's a good friend, I'll ask him :D :roll: 

Pablo


----------



## José Herring (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice place! Looks to me like those cloth panels stretched over a frame. Maybe inside the frame is some foam sound proofing. But not to familiar with the materials they use for that.

Jose


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I was thinking a cloth panel over a frame too. It might have something like rockwool inside the panel itself.

I helped a friend build his studio years ago, we took both our cars and loaded them to the brim with rockwool. Driving back to his studio was the strangest thing, I could barely hear the car engine or the road noise... 8)


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2005)

Man that studio looks really cozy, I could spend days in there. All he needs now is a fridge and a toilet in the corner and he's set.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 11, 2005)

What keyboard controller is that?

The studio shure looks cozy, but small...


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 11, 2005)

Not sure what the keyboard is, in some shots, it looks like there is an access virus sitting on the desk. The monitors look like Adam S1A's.

I can see an Avalon (737?) mic pre and another Avalon M5.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2005)

Keyboard is the Alesis QS82. Looks like he's got a virus B in some pics.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 11, 2005)

Oops monitors are Adam S3A's.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 12, 2005)

This guy went ahead and made his own acousticp panels;

http://www.geocities.com/jonrisch/a1.htm

He seems to know what he's talking about (from the near non-existant knowledge I have of sound treatment). :roll: :wink:


----------



## Tod (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Scott,

That is a very good article. When I built my last LEDE control room, I basicaly built all my absoption panels the same way he's talking about here. I was realy fortunate at the time because I bought a whole warehouse full of the simi-ridgid fiberglass panels that had been torn out of a gymnasium for $250 and they were still in perfect shape.

Unless you've got a lot of money to burn, I think this is a great way to go. Not only will it save money but you can do it at your own pace, adding as you go untill you think you've got it right.

Depending on the shape and size of the room you have, there are some other conciderations too. If size permits you can angle or splay your side walls to have linear non-paralell surfaces. Same with the cieling however, if you only have 8 foot walls then there's not much you can do other than comeing up with some good diffusion panels that can get pretty spendy.

Thanks for the link Scott, it's a good one and I definately added it to my Favorites.  

Tod


----------



## Toddk (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry, Off topic question here.

Is that the same Bill Brown that did that awesome Epic Horns
demo for VSL??

Bad ASS!!
TK


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah that's the same guy. I hate his style. brass percussion brass percussion flutteeeeee fxxxxxx brass percussion...


----------



## Ed (Sep 12, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Yeah that's the same guy. I hate his style. brass percussion brass percussion flutteeeeee fxxxxxx brass percussion...



well *some *of it does sound like that yes.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd say it's more than some.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I don't know about his acoustic treatment but I can vouch for his chair. Its better than an Aeron chair - I'm sitting in the same one right now. Its a HumanScale (www.humanscale.com) and its very nice.







If you have a spare $1,200 (just one library guys!) I'd really recommend it. Unfortunately, the one I'm sitting in isn't mine and it will be leaving my studio soon. So I'll have to go back to my $35 hard plastic Office Max chair (which I don't recommend).


----------



## Ed (Sep 12, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I'd say it's more than some.



I wouldnt. YOU LOOSE!.


----------



## Ed (Sep 12, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> If you have a spare $1,200 (just one library guys!) I'd really recommend it. .



Uh yea, only the uber expensive libraries. How many times do you buy them?? :shock: :D 

Ed


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 12, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> Well I don't know about his acoustic treatment but I can vouch for his chair. Its better than an Aeron chair - I'm sitting in the same one right now. Its a HumanScale (www.humanscale.com) and its very nice.



Wow, I actually thought his chair was a Herman Miller Aeron. Ill check this one out.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 12, 2005)

Did they just invent the worlds ugliest colour for that chair? Looks kind of like a dentist chair to me.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 12, 2005)

Nothing is better than an Aeron chair. 

My ass is in love.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't hear what you guys said...I was dozing off in the chair. :lol: 

Well, mine is a much darker olive green but they come in other colors too. It feels really rock solid (no wobble)...it will be hard going back to my old one.


----------

